# Leukermeer



## Shivasmoon (11. Mai 2007)

Hi, würde gerne in den nächsten Tagen ans Leukermeer fahren um es dort mal auf Karpfen zu versuchen. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen an diesem Gewässer ( nicht nur auf Karpfen bezogen) Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!
Würde gerne dort auf dem Campinplatz zelten, weiss jemand von euch wie teuer eine Übernachtung im Zelt kostet und ob man von CP aus direkt angeln kann. Laut derListe von Angelgewässern darf man es ja! 
Danke und Petri!


----------



## gimli (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Schau doch mal hier rein:

http://www.leukermeer.nl/de/boeken/index_de6.html


----------



## badbrain (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Moin, moin,
habe mein Glück schon letztes Jahr am Leukermeer versucht,
zwar immer nur im ersten Becken von der Maas aus gesehen,
aber egal was ich auch probiert habe, ob Mais, Boile, Made, Wurm, Anfüttern 3 Tage vorher und, und, und, ich bin nie über ein Rotauge (knappe 1,5pfd, mit Feederute direkt am Zulauf zur Maas, gute 50m in Richtung mitte des Sees) hinaus gekommen, und mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit 15x als Schneider nach Hause gefahren.
Auch alt eingesessene holländische Angler, welche ich an anderen Seen kennengelernt habe, berichten das gleiche.
Ist ein sehr schwieriges Gewässer, und gute Angelstellen werden von Booten und Touris belagert, welche mit Sicherheit keine Rücksicht auf dich nehmen werden (Erfahrungswerte).
Vielleicht hat man beim Nachtangeln mehr Erfolg, das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Hi,
ich möchte hier einmal eine kurze Info zum Leukermeer einstellen .

Als erstes mal ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen die hier nichts fangen , es gibt hier einige Angler, mich eingeschlossen, die hier sehr gute Hecht und Zanderfänge verbuchen können ;-))
Allerdings ist ein Boot hier sehr von Vorteil .


So , nun zur aktuellen Lage , auf Grund von Umbauarbeiten und der Erweiterung vom Campingplatz wird hier am Leukermeer Sand abgebaut und an anderer Stelle wieder aufgeschüttet.
Das zieht nach sich das , das Wasser in beiden Seen im Moment so trübe ist das man keine 5 cm tief gucken kann.
Hecht oder Zanderfänge bleiben bleiben im Moment gänzlich aus , die Fische wandern alle ab in die Maas.
Selbst Weißfisch ist im Moment nicht mehr zu fangen.

Bis Ende März 2010 soll hier alles fertiggestellt sein , dann sollte es noch ein paar Wochen benötigen bis das Wasser wieder klar wird und sich auch wieder Fisch einfindet.

Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Hi,
nur mal ne kurze Info.

Die Baggerarbeiten sind beendet , Wasser wird auch schon wieder klarer , z.Z. kann man schon wieder 80-120 cm tief sehen.
Allerdings haben die Fische noch nicht den Weg zurück in die beiden Seen gefunden.
Selbst auf dem Echolot ist noch nicht viel an Fisch zu sehen , aber das wird sich hoffendlich in den nächsten Wochen ändern.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Sven79 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Was für "Angelscheine" und/oder genehmigungen braucht man eigentlich da um zu Angeln? Und wo kann ich sowas bekommen? War letzten Sonntag da als Touri zum Schwimmen dort und das Gewässer sowie das Reindersmeer dahinter sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Hi Sven ,
"dahinter " das Gewässer kannst du vergessen , ist Naturschutzgebiet , schwimmen und angeln verboten.
Angelscheine fürs leukermeer bekommste an der Rezeption vom CP , Wochenkarte kostet 6 Euro .
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Sven79 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Achso Ok.ABer 6 Euro ist ja schon sehr günstig.Muss ich den Vispass noch haben oder geht das so ohne? CP denke ich mal das es der Campingplatz ist oder? Danke für die schnelle Antwort.Finde mich auf der Vispass - Seite nicht so gut zurecht da mein Holländisch ein bisschen stark eingerostet ist.Habe da auch was davon gelesen das man einem Angelverein beitreten müsste, der in der Region wo man Angeln möchte ansässigsein muss.


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Hi,
nein , die Karte vom CP ( campingplatz ) reicht aus , benötigst keinen extra Vispas .
Hier mal ganz runterscrollen , da steht alles zur Region Limburg in Deutsch.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo 
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm


----------



## Sven79 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Danke für den Link und die Info's.Hast mir damit sehr geholfen.


----------



## SirusX (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Hi wollte nochmal nach fragen wie es jetzt zurzeit aussieht ...am leukermeer ? also wie ich hier entnehmen kann brauche ich einzig und allein die Karten für 6 Euro vom CP das hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an ...nun wollte ich noch fragen wie es dort mit Zelten und Nachtangeln aussieht...


Gruß Mark


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Hi,
zelten am Wasser ?
Verboten , darfst noch nicht mal einen Angelschirm mit Boden aufstellen.
Auf dem Campingplatz natürlich kein Problem , aber ich gehe davon aus das du dich irgendwo ans Wasser stellen willst.
Nachtangeln darfst du .
Kontrollen sind hier zur Zeit übrigens jeden Tag und auch Nachts ;-)
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## kspr (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Stelle auch in Friesland immer mehr Kontrollen fest. Was ja ganz positiv scheint, ein Platznachbar (vom Campingplatz) scheint wohl bisher immer mit lebenden Köfi´s geangelt zu haben. Bis er vorletzte Woche kontrolliert wurde, 90€ Strafe....das macht er nicht nochmal


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Hi,
hier bei uns wars letztes Jahr ja ganz schlimm , Zelte , Sauforgien , Lagerfeuer am Wasser und was gefangen wurde wanderte in die Plastiktüte.
Dieses Jahr sieht es wieder halbwegs normal aus , gibt immer noch ein paar Unverbesserliche , aber wenn die nochmals bezahlen müssen überlegen die sich das auch noch.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## SirusX (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Hi, 

ja das habe ich mir schon gedacht obwohl es auch irgenntwie schade ist aber naja...ist ja schonmal gut das man Nachtangeln darf... dann werden wir nächstes Wochenende mal vorbei schauen für 6 Euro kann man ja nicht meckern da ist es hier in Deutschland teurer...und wie sieht es mittlerweile mit den Fischen aus ..?

Gruß Mark


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Hi,
kommt darauf an auf was du aus bist .
Fische gibt es schon wieder reichlich , aber eben nur an wenigen Stellen und die heist es zu finden.
Das Leukermeer ist ein sehr schönes , aber auch schwieriges Gewässer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



SirusX schrieb:


> ....für 6 Euro kann man ja nicht meckern da ist es hier in Deutschland teurer...und wie sieht es mittlerweile mit den Fischen aus ..?
> 
> Gruß Mark




Richtig! Super günstig.

Fisch ist wieder ordentlich vorhanden. Hechte eher die kleineren, Barsch läuft gut bis super je nach Stelle, Zander brauch noch etwas geht aber auch schon wieder.
Udo ist ja nicht der einzige der dort fischt/fängt 
Berichte mal wie es war #h


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Fisch ist wieder ordentlich vorhanden. Hechte eher die kleineren, Barsch läuft gut bis super je nach Stelle, Zander brauch noch etwas



Bilder ?????
Sorry , aber das ist wieder blödes Geschwätz , bring mir doch einmal für dein Gelabere Beweise.
Aber kenne ich von dir ja nicht anders 
Zudem finde ich es lustig das du ne Bewertung für ein Gewässer abgibst das du vielleicht wenn überhaupt alle paar Wochen mal für ein paar Stunden beangelst ;-)
Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich hier jeden Tag mit dem Boot unterwegs , ich sollte wissen was und wieviel gefangen wird.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SirusX (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Nicht jeder hat ne Digicam ^^


----------



## QWERTZ (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



SirusX schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat ne Digicam ^^




Und vor allem, nicht jeder angelt am Leukermeer! 

Fahrt besser nach Roermond und Umgebung! Dort sind die letzten Wochen 
deutlich mehr und auch bessere Fische gefangen worden! #6
Die Gewässer sind auch viel einfacher zu beangeln als das Leukermeer. 
Ein Boot ist nicht nötig, dort fängt man auch super vom Ufer!

Gruß
Marcel :q


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Und vor allem, nicht jeder angelt am Leukermeer!
> 
> Fahrt besser nach Roermond und Umgebung! Dort sind die letzten Wochen
> deutlich mehr und auch bessere Fische gefangen worden! #6
> ...



Hi,
da kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen #6
Roermond ist um Welten besser 
Gruß Udo


----------



## SirusX (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Und wie ist es da mit Nachtangeln preisen und ist dort auch direkt ein CP am Ufer ?


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Hi,
stellst dein Frage bezüglich Roermond bessern mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101263&page=279
Gruß Udo


----------



## SirusX (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

Ach da braucht man ja tausend genemigungen.....


----------



## Tim78 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

@Udo
Laß die mal Quatschen ...... grins (nich böhs gemeint ) !!!
Ich glaub das ich nächstes oder übernächstes WE mal bei dir vorbei schau .
Wenn ich deine Berichte richtig verfolge habt ihr dort ne brauchbare Slipe und ne Parkmöglichkeit für nen Pkw mit Trailer . Da ich noch nie auf der Maas war denke ich das das bei euch die Optimale ausgangs Plattform ist .
Hoffe das wir uns dann mal treffen können ...
Dann kann ich vieleicht auch berichten ob noch Fisch da war .:vik:
Gruß Tim


----------



## BSZocher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ....Zudem finde ich es lustig das du ne Bewertung für ein Gewässer abgibst das du vielleicht wenn überhaupt alle paar Wochen mal für ein paar Stunden beangelst ;-)....



Tja und in den wenigen Stunden holen wir da Fisch raus den hast du wohl lange nicht am Band gehabt.....oder warum sagst du ewig es wär so schlecht dort 
....und es gibt da auch noch andere als dich die dort angeln und es nicht nötig haben alles an Fischen in's i-net zu setzen. |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



Tim78 schrieb:


> @Udo
> Laß die mal Quatschen ...... grins (nich böhs gemeint ) !!!
> Ich glaub das ich nächstes oder übernächstes WE mal bei dir vorbei schau .
> .:vik:
> Gruß Tim



Hi Tim ,
bist gerne gesehen 
Meld dich wenn du hier bist ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Tja und in den wenigen Stunden holen wir da Fisch raus den hast du wohl lange nicht am Band gehabt....



Hi,
baucht eure Fänge nicht ins Net stellen , einfach mal als Beweis per PN an mich 
Aber bitte Bilder wo man erkennen kann das die Fische am Leukermeer gefangen wurden 
Aber so Gelabere höre ich oft , ihr fangt sicher in wenigen Stunden einige Hechte , Zander und Barsche :q
 :q Na ja , ist immer so , hier im Internet kann man so richtig toll den Superangler raushängen lassen , wers denn braucht 
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ......
> :q Na ja , ist immer so , hier im Internet kann man so richtig toll den Superangler raushängen lassen , wers denn braucht
> Gruß Udo



...besser als halbbekleidete einstellen aber wer's denn brauch....

Ignore und |wavey:


----------



## micha1581 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*

na na na, 
ihr wollt doch wohl nicht streiten.#d
ich denke das sich jeder sein eigenes Bild davon machen sollte. 
also fahrt zum Leukermeer und macht euch ein eigenes Bild. :vik:

vg


----------



## BSZocher (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> baucht eure Fänge nicht ins Net stellen , einfach mal als Beweis per PN an mich ..



Sry aber bei deinem Umgang mit "privaten" Bildern soll ich dir was von mir oder gar meinen Bekannten zusenden?
Nein danke...und das deine beiden Foto"Objekte" noch auf keiner "Blanke-Busen-Seite" im internet zu finden sind, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Fraglich nur wie deine "Verlobte" ihre Verbreitung im internet findet....
In diesem Sinne.
Gute Nacht und schlaft recht schön |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



BSZocher schrieb:


> ...besser als halbbekleidete einstellen aber wer's denn brauch....
> 
> Ignore und |wavey:



Ohh , da spricht schon wieder der Neid :q
Meine Frauen können sich zumindest sehen lassen 
Immer noch einen lieben Gruß,
Udo


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Nein danke...und das deine beiden Foto"Objekte" noch auf keiner "Blanke-Busen-Seite" im internet zu finden sind, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
> Fraglich nur wie deine "Verlobte" ihre Verbreitung im internet findet....



Hi,
meine kleine sitzt gerade neben mir und muss köstlich über dich lachen :q
Es ist nicht nur eine Frage der Zeit , wir sind schon länger auf von dir benannten Seiten angemeldet 

Also , keine Bilder von euren tollen Fängen am Leukermeer ??? :q
Ich frage mich nur warum es immer wieder solche Typen geben muss die mit Fängen prahlen und dann nichts vorweisen können .
Warum macht man das ?
Komplexe ? 
Kein Selbstbewusstsein ? 
Oder zu Hause nichts zu sagen ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## goeddoek (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Leukermeer*



micha1581 schrieb:


> na na na,
> ihr wollt doch wohl nicht streiten.#d
> ich denke das sich jeder sein eigenes Bild davon machen sollte.
> also fahrt zum Leukermeer und macht euch ein eigenes Bild. :vik:
> ...




Richtig, Micha !

Und deshalb mach ich hier mal'n Schloß vor. Die Ansage zu OT gilt immer noch. Wenn jemand sich streiten möchte, macht er das von mir aus per PN


----------

